# questions about CF vehicles



## 735_winnipeg (7 Jun 2006)

Just curious, what vehicles do we own and which ones are on lease to us?


----------



## NL_engineer (7 Jun 2006)

In short if it has a CFR then we own it; if it has a civi plate then it is a rental.


----------



## geo (7 Jun 2006)

some short term rentals but....... we don't lease anything (as far as I know)


----------



## 735_winnipeg (9 Jun 2006)

is there a list of vehicles that we rent/own, cuz i hear that the milcotts and nyalas are rented to us...could be false.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (9 Jun 2006)

It's completely false.

AFAIK, DND does not lease any vehicles.  Instead, we make arrangements for fleet turnovers for civvy pattern runabouts and the like.  We certainly own all of our tactical vehicles.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Jun 2006)

Being the storeman on the RG-31 (they aren't Nyala's) the CF has bought 75 and the Milcotts are civie trucks painted green with a few mods also bought.  We do rent many civie vehicles.  We may lease trailers for the big rigs.
The CFR was a clear and easy explanation.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (9 Jun 2006)

cool thanks


----------



## geo (9 Jun 2006)

can't see any business leasing vehicles that we would take into the field and into harms way.... just doesn't seem profitable.


----------



## Wong (9 Jun 2006)

be carefull, even some civilian vehicle with CFR plate are rented on long term lease...just like if you were renting a vehicle instead of buying it....


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (9 Jun 2006)

there are some military vehciles being driven around the country  with Ontario Plates and other provinces tin on them.
The guys who work on the secret farm outside of ottawa, the former branch of the SIU at Former Base Toronto use to drive cars with Ontario Plates, they were all small 4 door cars, all the same colour of silver ( mind you i am colour blind)  use to be parked across from the Old LFCA HQ building , they had an office tucked over in corner of the base near the gates to officer pmq land.
so there are a few vechiles out there without CFR plates on them owned by the forces.


----------



## geo (12 Jun 2006)

sure............ throughout LFQA land, who hasn't seen the "Sauvageau" rentals being used for official business.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (13 Jun 2006)

when i was the driver for my CO, we had a rental almost every weekend. Base Toronto had a standing rental fleet not enough staff cars for all the requirements.


----------



## Spring_bok (7 Jul 2006)

In Petawawa they have a permenant discount car rental guy.  He is right in the both with the dispatcher.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2006)

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> In Petawawa they have a permenant discount car rental guy.  He is right in the both with the dispatcher.



That doesn't sound right.

The various companies bid for the contracts.  If the Discount guy is working in cohouts with the Dispatcher there can be hell to pay.

I know a little about the Car Rental companies and their business in Pet, and some of those companies are pretty much fly by night.  Discount, Enterprise and U-Haul are not very well known for thier good service.  Sometimes it is better to pay a little more and be sure that you are getting something that has been serviced and will work and is insured properly.  

I personally avoid any car that has an Enterprise sticker on it.  They have underbid all the other companies for the business of the Big Insurance Companies.  That means that most of those cars are being driven by people who have insurance claims in on their own cars - so they are probably shitty drivers.  I'd rather not drive anywhere near a "marked" Bad Driver.  It is called self-reservation.   ;D


----------



## 735_winnipeg (26 Jul 2006)

another CF vehicle question, are we allowed to get 404s for vehicles normally not related to your trade.  for example, as a sig op, i'm only suppose to get 404s for LSVW.  can i get 404s for MLVW, G-wagons, bison, etc?  if so, what are the circumstances to get those 404s?


----------



## Carbon-14 (26 Jul 2006)

You get 404s for vehicles you are likely to use.  If your unit has MLVW its easily possible that you can get qualified but it depends on how your unit uses them.  There are SigOps that have G-wagon/Bison/HL but they were required by their job to have them.

So to answer your quesiton, if you're doing a job that requires it, you'll get it. 
Traditionally SigOps got LSVW, Iltis, MLVW


----------



## Fdtrucker (26 Jul 2006)

You get 404's for the vehicle that you are qualified on, NOT the vehicles likely to use. You still have to take the courses for any of the vehicle your Unit holds.


----------



## Carbon-14 (26 Jul 2006)

Sorry, I thought that would have been obvious.

I'll rephrase what i said. You'll get qualified on vehicles that you are likely to use.


----------



## geo (29 Jul 2006)

Fdtrucker said:
			
		

> You get 404's for the vehicle that you are qualified on, NOT the vehicles likely to use. You still have to take the courses for any of the vehicle your Unit holds.


Your current 404s might list vehicles that you are qualified on - cause you're required to use em BUT, upon renewal, if you are moved around to some other base, they might not leave on equipment the BTNO feels you don't need any more.


----------



## Nug (29 Jul 2006)

If I recall correctly your 404s are issued by your unit or the local base transport section. If you change units your 404s are turned in at your out clearance and re issued at your new unit. Your 416 is your driving record and lists all the vehicles you are qualified to operate. If you are qualified to operate a vehicle that your current unit does not hold they might not list it on your 404s but it will still show up on your 416.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jul 2006)

Nug said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly your 404s are issued by your unit or the local base transport section. If you change units your 404s are turned in at your out clearance and re issued at your new unit. Your 416 is your driving record and lists all the vehicles you are qualified to operate. If you are qualified to operate a vehicle that your current unit does not hold they might not list it on your 404s but it will still show up on your 416.



Bingo!


----------

